# Las Vegas Summer Housing



## deadlygopher (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm a long-term lurker, so it feels a bit weird to be posting a new thread. This may or may not be the correct forum, but I suppose it's worth a try.

I recently was accepted into an internship program in Las Vegas for the summer. I'll be working on a show on the strip.

Where do people who are working in Vegas for a few months live? Is it possible to get around without a car? Does anyone have suggestions about where to look for housing?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 20, 2012)

I lived there for 4 years. I'd say you'll need a car. 

Whatever you do- do not-not-not live on/near Koval Lane or Industrial Road. Ruin, Derek...back me up on this! 

I really liked my neighborhood off of Stephanie and Sunset, over by Sunset Station (movies, food court, bands, and somewhere for guests to stay) the Galleria (mall, food court), several parks (without food courts), Denver's Choppers, and a short drive to the lake. Not to mention you weren't really all that close to the Strip.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 20, 2012)

deadlygopher said:


> ...Where do people who are working in Vegas for a few months live? Is it possible to get around without a car? Does anyone have suggestions about where to look for housing?


There are plenty of short-term/weekly-rate/extended-stay facilities. Sun Harbor Budget Suites (multiple locations) comes immediately to mind, particularly because they are in the news about every other week for blowing up due to a meth lab.[SUP]1[/SUP]

While possible, not having a car is inconvenient at best. The bus system sucks. If you have a death wish to perish at the hands of Las Vegas drivers, a bicycle would work, at least you won't have to worry about rain.

I'd look at housing directed at UNLV college students. Lots of apartment complexes near the university, which is not very far from the strip, one to two miles.

[SUP]1[/SUP]EDIT:

What Rigger? said:


> Whatever you do- do not-not-not live on/near Koval Lane or Industrial Road. Ruin, Derek...back me up on this!


I don't think it's _that_ bad (for a college student for one summer). Good experience for after you graduate and need an alternate skill besides theatre.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 20, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> There are plenty of short-term/weekly-rate/extended-stay facilities. Sun Harbor Budget Suites (multiple locations) comes immediately to mind, particularly because they are in the news about every other week for blowing up due to a meth lab.[SUP]1[/SUP]
> 
> While possible, not having a car is inconvenient at best. The bus system sucks. If you have a death wish to perish at the hands of Las Vegas drivers, a bicycle would work, at least you won't have to worry about rain.
> 
> ...



Sun Harbor just makes me think of the assistant LD at Sam's Town who lived at the one on Boulder Hwy down from the venue, disappeared for 5 days and came back with the true tale of how he drank THREE trashcan's full of Smirnoff Ice-alone-and then decided to clock back in one morning. 

Koval Lane, all I'm thinking of is the all too common question: "So, do you live here in the hotel? No? So, on the street behind the hotel then, right?"


----------



## shiben (Apr 20, 2012)

What Rigger? said:


> THREE trashcan's full of Smirnoff Ice-alone-and then decided to clock back in one morning.



So what size of trash cans? If they were those little things that people have next to their desks, kind of a seriously wild night and probably hellacious hangover, but not terribly out of the question. Now if we are talking 44 gal. bins, thats .5 material for several days and how was he not in a hospital?


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 20, 2012)

What Rigger? said:


> I lived there for 4 years. I'd say you'll need a car.
> 
> Whatever you do- do not-not-not live on/near Koval Lane or Industrial Road. Ruin, Derek...back me up on this!
> 
> .



I'll take any of those over a street with a number....North Las Vegas (land of numbered streets) has a....reputation.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd second that a car is helpful...

While I'd say living on Koval/Industrial is bad, just a short hop from Koval is the University. UNLV rents out their dorms for cheap in the summer. It's right around the intersection of Tropicana and Maryland...not a terrible walk to the MGM Grand (15 minutes).

When I lived out in Vegas and when I work out there on extended gigs I found a nice landlord and live in Southwest about 9 miles from the strip in a nice country club. It's not hard to find cheap rent in Vegas - the hard part is finding it in a nice area. I'd say stay away from living on Maryland except for the university because it can be a little skeezy at night.

I had a friend who lived at UNLV for 4 months and he never had a car. He was a quick walk to both work on the strip and to a grocery store and to the bar (Crown & Anchor!). When he needed to do things requiring a car we always helped him out but he seemed to always manage. 

If you do have a car though, look for places in Summerlin, anywhere in Southwest, or Henderson. Just my suggestion from living there for a short period of time and doing occasional gigs back there.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 20, 2012)

mmmmm Crown and Anchor...now I want one of their steak sandwiches...**** you man.


----------



## jstroming (Apr 20, 2012)

The Crown & Anchor is so badass. I stopped by for the Chelsea/Barcelona UEFA game on Wednesday. And they have the hottest waitresses and bartenders in the world bahahaha.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 21, 2012)

shiben said:


> So what size of trash cans? If they were those little things that people have next to their desks, kind of a seriously wild night and probably hellacious hangover, but not terribly out of the question. Now if we are talking 44 gal. bins, thats .5 material for several days and how was he not in a hospital?



Oh, no dude...he told us it was the "y'know....almost shoulder high ones that you take out to the curb every week? Yeah, those."

His other great quote while I was in the basket of our indoor JLG knuckle-lift "Maaaan....there sure are a lotta controls on this thing." (Now say it in a "Pete Puma" voice. I took over and put us on the ground and got out.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 21, 2012)

jstroming said:


> The Crown & Anchor is so badass. I stopped by for the Chelsea/Barcelona UEFA game on Wednesday. And they have the hottest waitresses and bartenders in the world bahahaha.



Chelsea/Barcelona must be a happier time than any current Arsenal game. C'mon guys...

Also: McMullen's on Trop next to The Orleans, and whatever they call the "Irish pub" at GVR now. Mostly because Darby O'Gill and the Little People play those places, and that's the best band in town. Sin City Sinners is number 2 in my book, and really bash it out at Club Madrid over at Sunset Station. 

Derek, is 54 closed yet? I had heard talk.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 21, 2012)

54 is gone. McMullen's is still a popular hangout for the show crews. Then again, so is the Stake Out and Freakin' Frog over by UNLV.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 21, 2012)

My wife went to school with Darby…he is neither Irish nor little. I spent way too much money at Stakeout, for beer watering MF'ers the food was good and cheap.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 22, 2012)

I have comped Darby (Andy) into my workplace, and bought him and the band waaaaayyyyy too much Jameson (of which I partook as well) over the years. Great band, great guy, and true about his size. Also: long live the Frog!


----------

